# Our First Test Weekend!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulation!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both, this is just the beginning, she is well on her way to achieving so much. I know how proud you must be!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Great story....congrats on that first ribbon....it is always one you will remember! Sounds like you pup has lots of drive and a good nose. 

As I have run my pups over the years, the excitement never stops. I get pumped every time I run a test. Like you most of the time my dogs have trouble is it related to my handling not their talent. Sometimes I learn a lesson on training that I need to do. So the next week, after conferring with those good people at hunt tests, I train my pup based on what I hear might work to help the pup with areas he had problems with.

It is all just real fun....and now you are hooked!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big congrats to you and Shala!! I can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations, that first hunt test ribbon is a great feeling and a huge accomplishment. No doubt she will earn many more for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations! I am so proud of you guys I haven't stopped grinning. For those who don't know, this is after literally just a few weeks of on and off lessons with a pro, and already she has a pass. Way to go!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my Gosh!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! Yay Shala!!!! I absolutely love hearing this  For sure you had better post whatever photos you get - Congratulations


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh that is so exciting!! I agree, I love HRC. I can tell you are hooked now!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Stephanie!!!! You are cursed my the bug now! Welcome. 


Your posts made me chuckle, I can picture the somersault. As for not wanting to come back with the bird.... That was Gabby. She got smart fast. She knew she'd get a second bird, but she knew she was done after #2. She would take her time meandering back (Gabby NEVER meanders) trying to figure out how to keep it. She'd give when told but it was hers. Through training she learned there are a lot of ducks in her future, she decided it was ok to bring it back. 

It's a good thing to have them so birdy, it's a pretty easy fix. Just don't worry about it. 

Congrats again!!
Ann


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! so exciting


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Way to go Shala!!! I am thrilled for you both. So exciting to get your first ribbon. (I think you're going to need a BIG ribbon room like her Daddy's)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldlover68 said:


> Great story....congrats on that first ribbon....it is always one you will remember! Sounds like you pup has lots of drive and a good nose.
> 
> As I have run my pups over the years, the excitement never stops. I get pumped every time I run a test. Like you most of the time my dogs have trouble is it related to my handling not their talent. Sometimes I learn a lesson on training that I need to do. So the next week, after conferring with those good people at hunt tests, I train my pup based on what I hear might work to help the pup with areas he had problems with.
> 
> It is all just real fun....and now you are hooked!


 My trainer is great - and Sunday was way better than Saturday, mostly because I had fresh in my brain what to do differently. (he was there, watching all his students and giving us advice and encouragement). He saw exactly what happened Saturday with the head turn, and among his best advice was "Take your TIME." Saturday, I was nervous and rushing. Sunday, I moved more slowly, I took a few breaths, and being calm made me remember his other advice not to beg Shala to come in with the duck - but order it. I actually heard myself begging as she slowed down before the line, and changed my tone - and in she came!!

And yes - definitely hooked!



Maxs Mom said:


> It's a good thing to have them so birdy, it's a pretty easy fix. Just don't worry about it.
> 
> Congrats again!!
> Ann


Thanks - I know it is where we are going to focus training now, which is a good thing. If we continue to compete right now without fixing this, she will only take away that it is okay to dawdle and not necessarily give it up. My trainer thinks she is juuuust on the verge of tearing the bird open, and we do NOT want to go there.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

As I think back on my JH days, I recall I was always amazed how those darn judges (saying that with the utmost respect) find a way to make the tests difficult. Some of the things that caused me trouble, because at the time I ran my dogs on a JH test, I had not trained them how to deal with these little tricks. I share them so you can train past these little test tricks....

1. Start dogs at the top of a hill having them run down the hill to pick up the mark. Problem is when they turn around to return, the do not know to look up! That trick cost probably 70% of us that day. You train for that by sending the dog from the base of a hill and then slowly work up the hill on successive retrieves. 

2. Putting large and/or small decoys of all types at the starting point (on the side) or putting a bunch of them at the bottom of a draw on the way to the mark. The dogs they are startled by them. (the will never make the dog run through decoys, but they will place them so that they cannot see them until they run up to the area.

3. Having a road or a path that runs from the line the dog is running away from the mark. The dogs will 'suck' away from the mark, if not trained to this problem.

4. Having a water mark land in grass where the dog cannot see it when they get in the water. they see it when they mark, then when the hit the water it is gone...

5. If you have a good wind blowing they know the dogs may drift with the wind going out....they use this to pull the dogs off the mark.

etc. etc.......think like a judge when training

Good luck...have fun


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

